

Orbital makes Music on the Web (overview video) - akumpf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3DOmRgnsEQ

======
bowerbird
these kinds of tools will bring out some _huge_ real musical talent in kids
playing with them...

music is about to take off on some great tangents.

-bowerbird

